# WWan Huawei ME909u-521 and 4G is it possible?

## Tomosius

Hello Everyone.

Tomorrow i am going to receive Huawei ME909u-521 Mini PCI-E WWAn card with 4G suport.

Is it possible to make on my laptop, that provider would see my PC as mobile device (mobile phone) so i could have unlimited internet?

In other words: if it is PC, they are limiting Data to 4GB/month..... this is a bit stupid.

Is it possible to make something, taht they would see my PC as a mobile phone device?

Thank you

Regards

Tomas

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tomosius,

Your dongle will have a SIM card, or if not, you will need to fit one.

The capabilities will be determined by the SIM card and the contract that service to that SIM is bound by.

----------

## Tomosius

NeddySeagoon,

Thank you for reply.

I have WWAN in my laptop (sim slot is also there).

Trick is, is it possible to emulate or to do something in OS to hide that it is in laptop not in mobile?

In other way i will be limited by on internet speed and data limit.

Phone can use as much as i can. no problem, but why laptop is a problem? that is a problem for me.

I suppose there is no way to trick them  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tomosius,

Try putting your phone SIM in the laptop or tethering your phone.

Your phone may not support tethering as your provider may have disabled it.

Its quite possible that if you swap SIM cards over, neither device will connect to the network.

----------

